# come una psicoterapeuta



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2015)

DIARIO DI UNA ESCORT-ECONOMISTA - COME RAGGIUNGERE IL SUCCESSO TRA SESSO, COSTI FISSI E MODELLI DI BUSINESS: "I MIEI CLIENTI GUADAGNANO ALMENO 100MILA DOLLARI" - FAVOREVOLE ALLA LEGALIZZAZIONE? "SI', PER ME UNA PROSTITUTA E' COME UNA PSICOTERAPEUTA. MA DOVREI ABBASSARE LE TARIFFE" - ALLIE E' NEL NUOVO LIBRO DEGLI AUTORI DI 'FREAKONOMICS'
"Non ho alcun pentimento nel fare sesso in cambio di soldi, almeno finché è sesso sicuro tra adulti consenzienti. Come le escort, le psicologhe offrono un servizio a ore e incontrano sempre nuove persone. Lavorano nel proprio ufficio, la sessione è privata e richiede discrezione. Come me, lavorano a volte con gente spiacevole.


Da http://uk.businessinsider.com/ 






In un mondo che gira intorno al business e all’economia, abbiamo individuato una escort le cui capacità imprenditoriali l’hanno portata ad un enorme successo finanziario.



Allie (nome di fantasia), è diventata talmente famosa dopo l’uscita del libro “When to rob a bank” di Steven D. Levitt e Stephen J. Dubner, che si è detta disposta a rispondere ad alcune domande dei lettori.



Come sei diventata una escort? La tua famiglia lo sa?



I miei genitori non sanno niente del mio lavoro, né della mia vita sessuale. Ero una programmatrice quando decisi di licenziarmi e diventare una escort. Ho iniziato con un profilo di messaggistica istantanea, e nel giro di pochi attimi ho ricevuto un sacco di richieste. Dopo circa una settimana ho avuto il mio primo incontro con un dentista in un hotel. L’esperienza non era stata per niente sexy o eccitante, ma ero uscita pensando che alla fine non era andata male.






In un primo momento ho pensato che con un incontro al mese mi sarei potuta pagare il leasing della macchina e sarei anche riuscita a risparmiare un po’. Solo dopo ho scelto di diventare una escort a tempo pieno.



Abbandonai il mio lavoro di programmatrice per la mancanza di tempo libero. Mi stavo occupando di un parente con una grave malattia e per me tempo libero e soldi rappresentavano due grandi risorse.



Senti di avere qualche problema morale con quello che fai?





Non provo alcun rimorso nel fare sesso in cambio di soldi, almeno finché è sesso sicuro tra adulti consenzienti. Ma sono sempre stata preoccupata per le conseguenze che il mio lavoro potrebbe avere sul mio futuro e sulle persone che amo.



Qual è il tuo cliente tipo?



I miei clienti sono generalmente bianchi, sposati, professionisti in carriera tra i 40 e i 50 anni, con un reddito che supera i 100,000 dollari l’anno. Generalmente sono dottori, avvocati, manager che voglio distrarsi per qualche ora durante la giornata.



Quanti dei tuoi clienti sono sposati?



Quasi tutti i miei clienti sono sposati. Potrei dire più del 90%. Non voglio giustificare il mio lavoro, ma queste persone cercano compagnia. Non è gente che viene da me perché non riesce ad avere una storia, vengono da me perché vogliono un rapporto senza attaccarci una relazione sentimentale. Vogliono mantenere la loro vita familiare intatta e allo stesso tempo divertirsi.





Cosa pensano le mogli degli uomini che ti frequentano?



È raro che io possa scoprire se sono d’accordo o no, ma spesso sono venute coppie. E presumo che loro siano d’accordo.



Conosci i veri nomi dei tuoi clienti?



Si, sempre. Insisto sempre per avere il loro nome e cognome e un contatto del posto di lavoro per chiamarli prima degli incontri. Controllo sempre i documenti appena ci incontriamo e sono assistita da una compagnia che verifica l’identità dei clienti delle escort.





Quali sono i costi fissi della tua attività?



Dai 300 ai 500 dollari al mese per la pubblicità on-line



100 dollari all’anno per il sito web



100 dollari al mese per il telefono



1,500 dollari all’anno per i book fotografici



Se viaggio ci sono costi extra, ovviamente.



Ti sei pentita dopo aver scelto questa professione?



Essere una escort mi ha dato un sacco di opportunità che probabilmente non avrei mai avuto se non lo fossi stata. Detto questo il mio lavoro ha sicuramente altri costi oltre a quelli per il sito e le foto: è quasi impossibile avere una relazione fissa con una persona, quindi a volte mi sento sola. In più tenere il mio lavoro nascosto a parenti e amici è molto difficile, per ovvie ragioni.





Come pensi che potrebbe cambiare la prostituzione se venisse legalizzata? Vorresti che tua figlia diventasse una escort?



Se non ci fosse una mortificazione sociale e legale penso che le prostitute sarebbero viste come psicoterapiste (non sono mai stata una psicoterapista quindi la mia conoscenza del mestiere è limitata). Come le escort, le analiste offrono un servizio a ore e incontrano sempre nuove persone. Lavorano nel proprio ufficio, la sessione è spesso privata e richiede discrezione. Come me, immagino che le terapiste lavorino a volte con gente piacevole e a volte no.






Non intendo dire che potrei fare la terapista e non sto cercando di sminuire il loro mestiere. Sto solo precisando che ci sono aspetti simili tra la mia e la loro professione. Se avessi una figlia, spererei che si sentisse libera di fare ciò che desidera, anche con la sua sessualità.



Questo lavoro ha però i suoi lati oscuri, e può essere molto pesante. Come tutti i genitori, spero che la vita dei miei figli sia migliore di quella che ho vissuto io.



Quindi sei a favore della legalizzazione della prostituzione?



Penso che la prostituzione dovrebbe essere legale. Se due persone si incontrano per cena, bevono una bottiglia di vino e scopano si chiama appuntamento, ma se fanno la stessa cosa e alla fine c’è uno scambio di denaro allora diventa illegale.





Mi rendo conto che ci sono persone costrette a prostituirsi, donne costrette a drogarsi e a subire abusi e mille altri problemi. Penso che invece si spendere risorse per arrestare queste donne, dovremmo far sì che quelle risorse servano ad aiutarle per farsi un’altra vita.



Le donne che non vogliono prostituirsi non dovrebbero essere obbligate a farlo, e dovrebbero essere aiutate. Quelle che invece vogliono fare questo mestiere andrebbero lasciate libere.



In ogni modo nessuno dovrebbe fare un lavoro in conflitto con la sua morale.





La legalizzazione influenzerebbe il tuo modello di business?



Penso che mi costringerebbe ad abbassare le tariffe. Penso che un sacco di gente si darebbe alla prostituzione, compresi molti uomini. Detto questo, la legalizzazione non abbatterebbe tutte le barriere d’accesso a questo mestiere.



Fare la prostituta avrebbe comunque una connotazione negativa, sia per le escort che per i clienti. In paesi come il Canada, le leggi che riguardano la prostituzione sono molto permissive, le tariffe sono basse e simili tra loro. Ma ci sono comunque donne preoccupate per i loro mariti, e io non vorrei lo stesso che la mia famiglia sapesse cosa faccio.





Dubner e Levitt, gli autori del libro, dicono che hai delle nozioni di economia. Questo ha influito sul modo in cui pensi al lavoro?



Certo, ecco alcuni esempi:



Cena con amici = occasione di spesa



Informazione corretta = recensione sui siti



Operazione commerciale = prendere un appuntamento



Giochi ripetuti = reputazione



Differenziazione del prodotto = farsi i capelli biondi


----------



## free (20 Maggio 2015)

quindi c'è una compagnia che verifica l'identità dei clienti?
ma loro lo sanno?:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2015)

mi sa di no


----------



## brenin (21 Maggio 2015)

Minerva;bt10816 ha detto:
			
		

> mi sa di no


Però c'è da dire che negli Usa non è affatto impossibile crearsi una nuova identità...


----------

